# 4th annual PKS Winter Kayak Challenge!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Pensacola Kayak & Sail is hosting their 4th annual winter kayak fishing challenge. Target species are speckled trout and redfish

This is a CPR (Catch, Photo, Release) tournament.

10 days of fishing! January 6th-15th

$20 entry

Signups begin Thurs Jan 5 at Pensacola Kayak & Sail and also Fairhope Boat Company

100% PAYOUT: The top 3 winners for each species win CASH and prizes! Half of each entry fee will be put toward each category and then the pots will be split 60/30/10 amongst the winners. Anglers are eligible to win multiple places in either category. 

The winners will also be recieving a lure package courtesy of Matrix shad

Event details can be found on Facebook here: http://www.facebook.com/events/1683446395299952/


----------

